# LLM flounder wade



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Not expecting honey holes or anything like that. Is there any spots to wade for flounder with out a boat. Ive been told to go behind the coast guard station. I can always come up w trout and reds but no luck the flatties. any help is appreciated:headknock


----------

